# Good value combo: Dinotte XML-3 bar, Magicshine 808E helmet?



## icycle (Apr 20, 2004)

Still watching the results of the 2012 MTBR light shootout, but early results say the Dinotte XML-3 is a killer value and a nice flood. The new MS 872 is pricey for it's lack of punch, so thinking of going with the MS 808E for a nice spot at a nice price.

I am looking for redundant lights in case of failure that complement each other--although anything would be better than the Jet Phantom halogen (still continue to be very impressed by this light) combined with a MS 808...yellow and white don't mix well!

I'm also not looking to break the bank. Good value please, I can't see spending > $300 for a single light, when Dinotte's XML-3 looks better than most of them for $259. And I'd probably go for a XML-3 on the helmet if it wasn't so tall.

Opinions welcome and thanks.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

at risk of turning into the board's resident XML-3 cheerleader, I'd highly recommend it. I run mine on my helmet, it does sit up high, but its light enough that its not noticeable. I bought mine before Francios posted his review and was happy to see he confirmed my own findings. I'm really impressed so far. DiNotte hit a grand slam.

so, yeah, it would make a great bar light. I only wanted to spend about $300 max, and went with the XML 3 as my only light. I'm sure adding a helmet light would be fantastic.

fyi - i thought about adding a 400L to the helmet as a combo, but the output didn't seem worth it to me. looks like a great, low profile light but I just didn't think I needed it.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

For quality and output it's pretty hard to beat the XML3 from Dinotte for $259 if that is your bar choice. For the helmet two lights come to mind. The Piko is proven and has a very low profile on the helmet, i just love that light but may be out of your $$ range. I just recieved my Xera from Gemini and although not proven yet for reliability it is BRIGHT!!! It is pretty much as small as the Piko though differently shaped and does sit very low on the helmet.It will set you back only $149 for the two cell and $169 for the four cell. You would be riding with a true 2000+ lumen set up for about $400. And not be at the bottom of the food chain for quality.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

RTM said:


> fyi - i thought about adding a 400L to the helmet as a combo, but the output didn't seem worth it to me. looks like a great, low profile light but I just didn't think I needed it.


The 400L Plus output beamshots posted in Francois 2012 MTBR shootout pics do not represent what I see. I am actually very skeptical so I wrote him already asking if it is really the 400L Plus (550 Lumerns) he is using in his MTBR light comparison and not the older 400L (400 Lumerns). Still waiting a reply.

In addition, when compiling the beam shots, did he in fact use the double clear lens combo configuration and not the 1 clear 1 frosted lens combo setup that is vastly duller (it comes stock in this setup). I had an older 400L and an upgraded 400L light head to compare and contrast with. The difference is HUGE. The older one is being upgraded as we speak I was that impressed.

Its a personal thing but I am not too fond of lid lights that are either high in profile or those that attach at the very top of the helmet. It has a lot to do with low overhanging branches where we ride. In this regard as far as commercial lights go, the 400L Plus and Lupine Piko would be my choice. Light heads aside, the mounting system, charger and batteries themselves are excellent form and function wise.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

I'll second the Gemini XERA helmet light. Super small and light weight that packs a nice punch (rated 800 lumens) with a beautiful smooth 18 degree beam with no hot spot. Even GeoMan commended the light as maybe being better than the 750 Piko. Now how's that for honesty and he sells the Piko. $149 with the 2 cell battery pack, helmet mount, extension cord and a head band/mount seemed fair to me and the light is great. Check the Gemini Lights Xera thread for info.

Francois should have the new Xera any day now for testing/review

I love that DiNotte XML-3 but in the end I went for the cheaper Magic Shine MJ-856 1600 lumen handle bar light with the upgraded 5600mAh Samsung battery pack from BrightStone Sports. Very happy with this light....so far...and the combo with the Xera is excellent as both lights have the same color to them and a nice mix of flood and spot power. Customer service from Gemini and BrightStone has been great.


----------



## icycle (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the replies. If it hadn't been for these, I'd not even have heard of Gemini. I just read the entire Gemini thread, on my iPhone, and learned a lot. Bummer I missed the free shipping, but it looks like there's still a holdup on the 2nd gen product. I will be checking this out ASAP. Thanks again.

Now if Geoman decided to distribute Gemini, then we'd really be spoiled!


----------



## badbietz (Jul 11, 2007)

I was trying to make the same decision as as far as DiNotte XML-3 vs the MagicShine. In the end I went with the DiNotte and couldn't be happier. Once you pay for a good battery for the MagicShine the price difference is only $70-80 which I was more then happy to pay for an american made light. 

The quality on the DiNotte is super nice it feels super solid and the light is great. From looking at the initial beam shots on MTBR it didn't look to far off the MS. The light also stays cool and the bar mount works really good. It is definitely a light you can count on working for years to come.


----------



## icycle (Apr 20, 2004)

I posted over here http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...led-xera-led-2012-a-737838-5.html#post8568870 that I bought a couple Gemini Xera's for my son and I for the helmet, instead of the MS lights. Just felt like a better engineered combo at this time.

Still looking at the XML-3 for the bar.

I'll post my opinions on the Xera when I get them over at the Gemini thread.

Thanks all!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I really like the Dinotte XML-3, and it was in my list for serious consideration as a bar/flood light. However, there were a few cons that ultimately pushed me towards the MS-872. Obviously this is just my opinion, and is based on using this as a bar light. I have an 808 to use on the helmet.

#1 - Price: $180 for the 872 with the 6.0ah Geoman battery, $80 less than the XML-3.
#2 - Battery: Dinotte still uses the old 4 cell. Connectors are not quite identical to my existing MS batteries.
#3 - Beam pattern. While the Dinotte has a much better flood compared to the MJ808, it's far less than the 872. Not necessarily a bad thing if you like more spot or want to use it also as a helmet light.

XML-3 (great even pattern, better throw)









MJ-872 (more short distance flood intensity, wider spill, better for a bar light)


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chromagftw said:


> The 400L Plus output beamshots posted in Francois 2012 MTBR shootout pics do not represent what I see. I am actually very skeptical so I wrote him already asking if it is really the 400L Plus (550 Lumerns) he is using in his MTBR light comparison and not the older 400L (400 Lumerns). Still waiting a reply.


Ever get an answer?


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Go with the XML-3 you will not be disappointed.


----------

